# Ouverture de Safari en plein écran sur MBP Mountain Lion



## Darkbarto (14 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir, je voudrais savoir s'il existe une astuce pour forcer Safari voir d'autre logiciel à s'ouvrir en plein écran plutôt qu'à devoir cliquer sur le bouton en haut à droite pour le faire manuellement ? 
Sur mon MacBook Air je ne sais pas comment ça c'est fait, mais c'est automatique dès que j'ouvre safari il est en full screen, alors que sur mon MacBook Pro je n'arrive pas à reproduire ça.

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Pour qu'une application s'ouvre en plein écran, il faut qu'elle le soit quand tu la quittes.


----------



## Darkbarto (14 Avril 2013)

Alors c'est exactement ce que je me disais, mais en fait non, j'ai beau quitté en plein écran quand je ré ouvre safari elle reste en normal.
Y' a pas une option à coché quelque part ? 

Merci de ta réponse.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h16 ----------




Darkbarto a dit:


> Alors c'est exactement ce que je me disais, mais en fait non, j'ai beau quitté en plein écran quand je ré ouvre safari elle reste en normal.
> Y' a pas une option à coché quelque part ?
> 
> Merci de ta réponse.



C'est bon j'ai trouvé, suffit de décocher dans général : 

 " Fermer les fenêtres à la fermeture d'une application "

Merci


----------

